
community-centric content management platform - KB123
http://www.cylive.com
======
kyro
I browsed the site for a bit and read their about section. I'm still unsure as
to what the purpose of the site is and what specifically does it enable me to
do. I read their 'What can you do with Cylive' list and it seems as if they're
trying to do a bit too much. However, that's just like my opinion, man.

